# riding switch



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Just like learning to ride frontside, more then anything it's just about spending time doing it, and consequentially eating shit and being a noob all over again. I would suggest hanging out on the bunny hill/ mellow blue runs and keep forcing yourself to make that turn, until it starts to come together. It's gonna take time like anything, but learning switch greatly improves your overall snowboarding skill. Last year I spent a some time working on it and got comfortable making that weak turn, I'm just not comfortable yet doing it while going fast, or having alott of control over it. This season I'd really like to try to master switch, something I'm going to work on much harder. 

One thing I would suggest to get comfortable with the transition is to learn how to do board spins, (where you rotate 360 degrees on the ground using edge control). That should help you get used to the weak transition.

If your using a regular-camber board as well, I know rocker-designs really help out. I just got a NS Evo, which is way more forgiving then my older regular-camber design.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I got myself used to the feeling of turning switch by practising doing flatspins until it made me dizzy.

A combination of that and going back to the basics you remember from when you first learned to board, weight on your front foot, twist with your hips etc. It's really a case of going back to the fundamentals and learning again.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I did this a couple years back and you really have to _think_ about how you ride. I mean, if you've been riding for any amount of time, riding regular is going to be like instinct. So you have to break that down: balance, lean, positioning, how do you initiate turns, etc. Start breaking that in to pieces and work on it that way. (As an added bonus, re-"learning" how to ride switch was tremendously helpful when I had to teach my wife how to snowboard)

Riding switch isn't going to be automatic at first, so you're just going to have to commit to it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks for the tips guys. 
i know how to do board spins and maybe it is the fact that i ride a camber that makes it a little less forgiving haha


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

switch definately takes time. i spent alot of time learnin to ride switch. im comfortable at it but lots more practice needed lol. it sucks being able to shred but look sketch when you ride switch., but i guess gotta start somewhere


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

thank you guys for all the great advice i know i will definitely improve riding switch!


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are riding a cambered board, i'd suggest placing a little extra weight on your "new" front foot, around 60% of your weight.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah as everyone else said it's a similar technique, and just takes a bit to really get used to it. It'll suck being back on the bunny hill, but when you've learned what you needed to learn you'll go back to where you were better than ever.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

i really improved last season on switch....i wasnt doing it every time but once in a while i did the entire run....one thing i noticed myself doing in the previous seasons was backseating too much. last season i kept telling myself to lean over my lead foot...and this helped me out a lot.
also try to do really wide turns just to get familiar with edge control


----------

